

MathJax 2.0, probably the nicest way for showing/writing math on the Web - mjakl
http://www.mathjax.org/2012/02/26/news/mathjax-version-2-0-now-available/

======
tzs
Someone on Reddit wrote a nice bookmarklet to use MathJax on pages where the
site doesn't support it. You can get the bookmarklet here:
<http://web.mit.edu/jcalz/Public/Reddit/mathbookmarklet.html>

Here was the Reddit discussion:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/o6a2u/math_bookmarklet...](http://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/o6a2u/math_bookmarklet_tex_the_world_mathjax/)

It supports both MathJax and TeX the World, which is what /r/math uses.
However, that is no longer being developed, so for sites other than /r/math I
think people should stick to MathJax.

The great thing about the bookmarklet approach is that it also works great on
mobile devices. The previous solution for adding math to sites where the site
owner won't support it was to use a greasemonkey plug-in or something similar,
which generally left out mobile.

Here's some math if anyone wants something to try out with the bookmarklet.

The solutions of \\(a x^2+ b x + c = 0\\) are: $$x =
{{-b\pm\sqrt{b^2-4ac}}\over{2a}}$$

Another example. Consider the continued fraction expansion of an arbitrary
real number
\\(\alpha\\):$$\alpha=a_0+{1\over{a_1+{1\over{a_2+{1\over{a_3+...}}}}}}$$.

Let \\(\left\\{p_n\over{q_n}\right\\}\\) be the sequence of convergents for
this continued fraction.

For almost all real \\(\alpha\\), the limit as \\(n\to\infty\\) of
\\(q_n^{1/n}\\)exists and $$\lim_{n\to\infty}{q_n^{1/n}}=e^{\pi^2\over{12 \log
2}}$$

For the curious, more information on that interesting limit can be found here:
<http://mathworld.wolfram.com/Khinchin-LevyConstant.html>

------
dfc
There is a css/js dropin for wikipedia under development here:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Nageh/mathJax>

It is phenomenal on wikipedia pages. Sadly it does not support wikibooks at
the moment.

------
mathieuruellan
AFAIK, it is the only one. True?

~~~
tzs
There's also TeX the World, although that is no longer under development and
probably should not be used.

Wordpress.com has some kind of support for math in blogs. I don't know how
they actually implement it.

